# Shea Weber



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

They must have given Shea Weber a hometown discount on his Bush League hit on Zetterberg last night!! He should have been at least suspended one game, not just given a slap on the wrist with a $2500 fine, IMO. The NHL and Brendan Shanahan really dropped the ball on this one!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Dan9 said:


> They must have given Shea Weber a hometown discount on his Bush League hit on Zetterberg last night!! He should have been at least suspended one game, not just given a slap on the wrist with a $2500 fine, IMO. The NHL and Brendan Shanahan really dropped the ball on this one!!


I liked it, Zetterberg gets away with way too much, just like the rest of the Wings.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Weber hit wasn't as bad as the Torres one last night.


----------

